# Surfing Pikachu.



## -Aaron (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

ew.

Sailboat?

I like Surfboard and Flying Pika.

BALLOONS FTW


----------



## melly (Aug 27, 2009)

Its actually kinda cute and niffty
Is it urs?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 27, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> Its actually kinda cute and niffty
> Is it urs?


It's not mine. They were handed out in the Pokemon World Championships.


----------



## melly (Aug 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awe sweet,  wish I had a dsi with a cute skin on it


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


World championships? What are they?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 27, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's where people play Pokemon TCG.
Here's a picture of the winners.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that Kyogre hat


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I thought it was the pokemon games. I thought you battled others over wireless.  ^_^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two asian kids and a fat guy, why am I not suprised.
and HOLY *censored.2.0* I NEED THAT KIDS HAT.


----------



## Wish (Aug 27, 2009)

******es over the DSi and hat* ahjsdk ckasdc9sd0r7230ryhKMN~B&*!$%$@# !%^$O*@!&YIbdc jkdg Amazing. But the fat guy just ruins it. -_- I NEEEDDDD THE DSSSSI. ;-;


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 27, 2009)

I WANT THE DSi.


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 28, 2009)

I love the way that the image show two kids smiling politely with the fat guy just towering over with his hands on his hips. Fantastic! I would prefer the DSi. I would never wear the hat.


----------



## rafren (Aug 28, 2009)

I want it...


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 28, 2009)

Im just gonna go steal that DSi now...


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 28, 2009)

I could have gone to the World Championship 09 and gotten one of these.

:<


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 28, 2009)

Would you believe me if that fat guy was 14-15 years old?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Would you believe me if that fat guy was 14-15 years old?


No.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Would you believe me if that fat guy was 14-15 years old?




No.

@Mega - Isn't it awesome?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/fXbIwxnbelw&fmt=18


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 28, 2009)

Fat virgin :3


aaron my reason i can CF ;3

i want that kyogre hat

a DSi would be cool too


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/fXbIwxnbelw&fmt=18


At first, I thought that person had no life.

Then I heard that his day played......


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2009)

Get a sticker. There.

and, http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=kyogre+hat&_sacat=See-All-Categories 

There 2 problems solved in one post. ; )


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fat bloke, a child being eaten by Kyogre and a child who is terrified of what is about to happen to him.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture's freaking hilarious! xD


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 6, 2009)

I want that. :/


----------

